# Billbo's world famous dry rub & BBQ sauce recipe's



## billbo

I have been meaning to share my recipes with all of you for a while but just never sat down and did it. Well, here I am. I picked up both of these recipes many years ago and have tweeked them to my liking. Added stuff and took stuff out until I liked it.

The rub is a very basic, but very good dry red rub. It goes well on everything, chicken, ribs, butts etc. Here it is.

1/2 cup paprika
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated garlic
6 tablespoons granulated onion
1/4 cup chili powder
1 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Just mix all together and store in glass or plastic. Rub generously!

The sauce I am very proud of. I have had many people tell me I should be bottling and selling it. If any of you make any money off it I want a cut
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Give this a try and enjoy!

1/4 cup olive oil
1 large onion minced
1 green pepper minced
1 or more jalapeno pepper minced
pinch kosher salt and black pepper
5 tablespoons minced fresh garlic

Heat the oil in a LARGE pan and throw in the onoin & green pepper along with the salt & pepper. Saute until the onion gets translucent and soft. Once you hit this stage throw in the garlic. Cook with the garlic in for one minute then start adding the following while keeping the heat going. This is the fun and easy part!

2 fifteen oz cans tomato sauce
2 cups ketchup
3/4 cup worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 cups molasses
1/4 cup cayenne pepper sauce
1/4 cup spicy brown mustard
1 1/2 cups dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1 tablespoon liquid smoke

After it's all stirred together keep your temp on really LOW as not to burn the sauce. SLOWLY bring it up to take it just under a simmer. If you try to get too hot, too fast, you will burn the sauce. Trust me! Let it sit on a low burner for about 4 hours stirring every 15-20 minutes or so to really bring the ingredients together and allow the sauce to thicken up. At the end add the liquid smoke and stir in slowly. 

What you have now is one good tasting sauce. Give it a try and let me know what you think!


----------



## the dude abides

That sauce sounds outta this world.  I'll let you know how it goes if I get the chance to replicate your chicken this weekend.


----------



## fire it up

Sounds like a really good rub and sauce Billbo.
Doing a butt for my Sister and some of her friends this weekend, gonna give the rub a try with it.
Normally I don't add sauce to the pp except a finishing sauce but I might add that BBQ on the side and do some ribs or chicken basted with it.
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bassman

Thanks for the sauce recipe.  Where do you get the cayenne pepper sauce?  I definitely want to make this!


----------



## billbo

Check the hot sauce section of your local supermarket and read the labels. One of them will bound to be cayenne pepper. Let me know how you like the sauce! Frank'es red hot is cayenne pepper sauce.


----------



## mballi3011

Sounds like a good rub i'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## calebd

Making the sauce as we speak.  Will let everyone know how it turns out!


----------



## bassman

I have a bottle of Frank's.  I just didn't realize it was cayenne.  Thanks.


----------



## dazednconfused

Great recipes!!! Thanks. Will definately give them a try.


----------



## jjrokkett

Saved this for reference - Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## calebd

Made it last night and must I say "Wow".  Great sauce!  What is the shelf life of this sauce Billbo?


----------



## werdwolf

Copied and put on my list.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sumosmoke

Always thankful for some new recipes to try! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## mulepackin

Great sounding recipes. They will be going into my file as soon as I finish this!


----------



## countrysmoked

Thanks for the recipes, I will give them a try.


----------



## desertlites

perfect ingreadents in your rub and sauce-will tweek a little here-thanks so much-what great people in here.


----------



## billbo

I can it hot into sterlized mason jars. It keeps a good long time that way. Never had any go bad but then again I use a lot!


----------



## ribster

sounds great i will give this one a try


----------



## buckeye024

Someone should "sticky" this thread and sauce recipe...its very good.


----------



## beretta92_fs2003

I have not tried the rub yet but I made you're sauce last week and it was the cats hind end!!! This is some good stuff.I'm going to make another batch this week.Thanks for the reciepe!!


----------



## scubaguy

Billbo,

Both your rub and sauce recipes are two of the best ive tried yet.
The rub is not only great on smoled food but also a hit on grilled anything . I get  the what  did you do to that chicken etc. then they beg me for the recipe. Same thing with the sauce.  The only change I made was to cut the salt in half, closer to a healthy heart diet.

If any body is thinking of trying these dont think about it just do it. you will be fricken amazed.
Thanks Billbo for an amazing recipe

Scubaguy


----------



## yount

well i am making the sauce as i type and already it is the best i have tasted and it still has alotof simmering and mingling to go thanks


----------



## butch321

Thanks for Sharing going to give it a try Sunday.


----------



## yount

Well this sauce is so good i had to run to the store and get some chicken to try it on tommorow wanted to make this for use during the week but damn got to try some tommorow.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to you for sharing


----------



## billbo

Wow! Thank you everyone for the compliments! I am glad it is a hit. I have tasted and made all kinds of sauces and always come back to this!


----------



## gnubee

Your sauce sounds yummy, I have a sauce that takes about 6 hours from start to finish. I have used it for many years and everyone loves it. If I didn't already have 5 gallons of it made up and bottled I'd try out your recipe. 

One day my wife was eating a steak and she had some horseradish paste. ( shudder )  It was medium in heat. she said Hey I mixed some of this horseradish in with your bbq sauce and you've just got to try it. ( She is a certified Chef so I tend to take her culinary advice seriously ) Her other advice .....well not so much. Don't tell her I said that. What happens on SMF stays on SMF right??

Well I don't like horseradish in a big way but the good lord hates a coward so I stirred a tiny bit of that crap into my bbq sauce. Wow did that ever make a huge difference. I actually liked it. It just give it a pleasant little kick.
If you get the chance try a little horseradish paste in your sauce, go easy a little bit at a time, I bet you will like it. 

We now make 1/2 the regular way and 1/2 with the horseradish. The horseradish type gets used up first and we usually wind up doing the other with it too.


----------



## kookie

Thanks for sharing.................


----------



## rod guy

Sounds good and has good reviews, I'm gonna make some tomarrow.


----------



## eaglewing

Here is a PDF of it I am hosting for you all...

http://bbqmeatsmokers.com/Billbos_world_famous.pdf


----------



## rivet

Thanks for sharing Billbo! I've already saved them for future use!


----------



## bigtrain74

Thanks Billbo! I appreciate this thread.


----------



## smokeifuhavem

Billbo,
Made your sauce today as it was way windy to smoke, it tastes great. Thanks for sharing. Am going to try rub next


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I use a lot of the smoke drippings in my sauce, is that the way or is using 'liquid smoke' allowed and how many of you use the bottled stuff?
I know it would extend shelf life, but mine never last that long.
Wanted to do a poll here,but couldn't finger it out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




have fun and...


----------



## coyote

Thanks for the recipes.  great sounding recipes to try.(soon)


----------



## korbein

The sauce sounds amazing.  I cannot wait to try it on bbacks!  I just got one concern, how much heat does it have?  With the 1/4 cup cayenne pepper sause (gotta love Franks) and the spicy brown mustard I'm worried that it might be too hot for my 4 year olds pallet.  She old loves bbq but I don't want to burn her out.

I need to be care full because last week I made some traditioal hot buffalo chicken wings, using Franks and butter, and she grabbed a wind before I my wife or I could stop her she though it was good for two seconds then freaked out and now is really tenative about anyting with sauce on it.

Thanks and keep on smokin'!

Korbein


----------



## graybeard

I just had to reply with, NO WAY WILL I EVER USE LIQUID SMOKE ON ANYTHING. It's too dang artificial. It's just simply wrong in mind and spirit. 
OK, I'm done.
beard


----------



## stircrazy

nothing artificial about it.  here is a thing on how it is made

"Liquid smoke consists of smoke produced through the controlled burning of wood chips or sawdust, condensed. and then passed through water, which captures and dissolves the smoke-flavoured components in solution. This base can be condensed and modified through many methods to develop a wide range of smoke flavours"

it is a good way to get that little hint in a sauce.  I used it in a JD BBQ sauce I made a coupkle weeks ago and you can't tast smoke, jut that "theres something there" taste.

Steve


----------



## smokin dad

Local store has ribs on sale. Now I have a rub to try on them

thanks


----------



## jak757

Thanks for sharing your recipes.  They look great!  I'm adding them to my notebook of things to try.


----------



## dnovotny

bill  I have  a rub  close  to yours.. here is idea .. try taking  your paprika laying  it on a tray in your smoker  for  about ahour it will absorbs the smoke  and what a differents it  will make..and also I added a little wild turkey  for a kick in your sauce that made a differents too --good stuff


----------



## jtr

Both rub and sauce recipe looks amazing...I am going to make the sauce today for my first pork butt on superbowl sunday!


----------



## korbein

thanks for the help...guess I need to waste my time and try it and hope its okay for her.


----------



## jtr

I made the sauce this weekend.  Absolutely delicious! Thanks for sharing.  Everyone at my superbowl party was raving about it.  The one thing that I did different was used jalapenos from a jar rather than fresh (they were all out at Hannaford).  You should bottle that stuff and sell it!  I saw that people were worried about the "heat" level for their kids, it isn't to hot at all esp if you serve it over some pork butt on a roll.


----------



## placebo

Thank you Billbo! I made the sauce yesterday and it is a keeper for sure!


----------



## denver dave

They both sound great. Added both to my receipe collection.

Thanks


----------



## ron herbowy

1 can (28 oz.) tomato puree
1/3 cup yellow mustard
3 cups water
1 ½ cups cider vinegar
1/4 dark corn syrup
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons packed brown sugar
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 tablespoon paprika
2 teaspoons ground red pepper
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
½ teaspoon garlic powder 

BBQ SAUCE FOR RIBS


----------



## smokingriley

I made the sauce last Sunday. It's a keeper. Good Job Billbo!!


----------



## withoutink

Wow thanks for these, they sounded so awesome, I just came back from the store with the missing ingredients! I made the rub (tweaked it a tiny bit) and ill be making the sauce tomorrow morning.

These should make my first smoking even more enjoyable.


----------



## withoutink

Update on the sauce, its awesome. I added a little extra here and there to my liking, but not by much. Very very tasty, 1hr left till I add the smoke.


----------



## fastford

where can I get the cayenne pepper sauce?


----------



## jtr

Quick question about the sauce: If I put the sauce in a mason jar and I have a vacuum sealer with a lid that seals mason jars, how long will that sauce stay good refrigerated?


----------



## billbo

I have had it keep for 3 months. A batch doesn't usually last that long so I have never really put it to the time test. I eat it too fast!


----------



## nola saints smoker

I tried the rub and it is good but too salty for my taste. Next time I will cut the salt by at least half and maybe add a little more sugar.
To me, that's the frustrating thing about rubs. Everyone is different and one good rub for one person may not be a good one for the next.


----------



## ltslewis

Will have to try this and the one on the front page as I have been trying to come up with a good sauce I can make myself but so far have come up with nothing but duds.

~Joe


----------



## blizz

I just finished makin this sauce and couldn't even let it completely cool before i had to find something to try it on. Thanks Bilbo this sauce will definitly be made again. Ohh yeah and my wife said she had to go to bed cause she couldn't stand smelling it simmer all night it was makin her hungry. She didn't want to eat so late.


----------



## erodinamik

Just did my first smoke ever, on my new Char Griller this weekend.  I found your rub and made it about a week ago and made your sauce the other night (all night) for my brisket.  Turned out AMAZING!!!  My wife LOVED it (and she's picky) so did her friend (also picky).  The ONLY criticism was to put the sauce through a food processor or something to make it completely smooth.  Just the perfect amount of sweet and tangy, with a tiny hint of heat.  HUGE thank you!  I will definitely be using this again in the future (hopefully many, many times).


----------



## jtr

I made a big batch of this BBQ sauce last spring and I have kept a mason jar of it vacuum sealed in my frig since then.  You think it's still good? I took it out, no mold or funky smell.


----------



## erodinamik

I made the sauce last weekend and it was great.  This weekend I put the whole batch through the blender to make it nice and smooth.  I don't know if it was "aging" in the fridge or blending it smooth but I think the sauce was even better this weekend.  I LOVE BBQ sauce and this might be my new favorite.


----------



## danderson3399

Nice


----------



## huntin to smoke

Sounds like a Great recipe


----------



## hogwart

By far my favorite Rub and the sauce is fantastic.

First time I made the sauce people couldn't get enough of it.

The second time however I was so pressed for time I wasn't paying attention to closely as i was reading and tossing in ingredients.

Instead of 1/4 cup of Cayenne Pepper Sauce... In went a 1/4 cup of Cayenne Pepper. It should have dawned on me as I was tossing it in but I didn't even realize what happened until It was all done and my mouth was on fire after tasting it.

Finally figured it out when I saw my brand new unopened bottle of Franks Red Hot still sitting there on the counter. =(


----------



## ramfan

Just made the sauce and it was great.


----------



## fife

Sounds like some good stuff will give them a try.


----------



## fife

Sounds like some good stuff will have to try it:grilling_smilie:


----------



## danelmore

deleted


----------



## john442

I have a batch going right now , that has been slowly simmering for 2 hrs and I'll I have to sat is " Wow this is making me hungry!" I think the guy above must have burned his batch, cause mine smells heavenly!
The true test is always a day or 2 later when all the flavors have a chance to merge. Kinda like chili, it always tastes better the next day.


----------



## skayk

Is this an all purpose rub or is it best on a particular type of meat?  Got it copied, now just want to be sure what to do with it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Yep I am new. Thanks heaps.


----------



## windshield king

thanks for the rub recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  it was really good,but had to make a few changes this time . I replaced the reg. paprika with smoked Spanish paprika,and just a pinch of red pepper flakes. that hit the spot for me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

got all the stuff for the sauce will be doing that real soon.


----------



## afguy0127

I made this rub (with a little tweaking for taste) and sauce last night for my chicken wings and quarters today. Used the rub on both the wings and quarters, and the sauce on the chicken. Great stuff, made for some great grub!


----------



## jblamb1401

New member here.  I've smoked a few shoulders using this website and I've now stepped up to making my own sauce.

I have this sauce on the stove at this moment.  

Do I need to leave the sauce covered or uncovered during the 4 or so hours cooking time?  I didn't find any mention of that here.


----------



## deuc224

Newbie here (to forum and smoking), i made this ruba dn sauce and still havent sampled the rib on brisket but the sauce is great! i added more broen sugar but that is it, will post some qview when i get the hang of things. Just wanted to say thanks for the wealth of info u guys provide for us newbies here. Much appreciated.


----------



## deuc224

Newbie here (to forum and smoking), i made this rub and sauce and still havent sampled the rib on brisket but the sauce is great! i added more brown sugar but that is it, will post some qview when i get the hang of things. Just wanted to say thanks for the wealth of info u guys provide for us newbies here. Much appreciated.


----------



## rcfire77

I made this sauce last night when I got home from work. It came out great! Prep time was about 15 minutes (mincing all the fresh ingredients, get all of the other items out of the pantry, etc.). Take the time to mince the pepper and onion fairly small and you won't have to worry about the chunkiness some of the others mentioned in above posts. I am going to hit one of my finished containers with a stick blender to smooth it out and see if it winds up tasting any different then the ones that I leave as is. Keep an eye on the garlic, don't let it go much past a minute or it will start to brown too much and get bitter. That may be the reason for the problem danelmore had (there is not too much else in this recipe that would cause a bad taste-maybe the lemon juice if it was rancid, other then that nothing else really has a spoilage issue). I had the two cans of tomato sauce open and ready to go so I could get them in there as soon as the garlic was done to stop the cooking process in the pan. And make sure you a big enough pan. I used a large non-stick dutch oven and it barely fit in there. I went with that because of the larger surface area, which would lead to more evaporation and better thickening of the sauce. Jblamb asked about covered or uncovered- I would have to say uncovered in order to get the moisture out of there so the sauce will reduce and thicken and to condense all of the flavors. I let mine sit on the stove for four hours, taking about two hours to bring it to a low simmer. The kitchen smelled great! Every time I went in there to stir it the aroma just hit you right in the nose! It wound up reducing down by about 1/3. The next time I try this I want to make it earlier in the day so I can let it reduce down to about 1/2 and thicken it even more. Right now it is still a little thin, but not that bad. Definitely thicker then when it started out. Hopefully when I get home tonight it will thicken up a bit from being in the fridge. The finished yield was just about 2 1/2 quarts of sauce. As for the taste...WOW! It is just the right amount of sweetness with some bite on the back end. I used one jalapeno in it and it is perfect. My wife, who doesn't like hot & spicy, thought it was very tasty. Just enough she said. I am going to use this as a side sauce served with a butt I am making this weekend. I will also use it on a rack of ribs I am going to throw in the smoker while the butt is cooking because honestly I can't wait to see how this glazes up and finishes on a rack of ribs. I think it is going to be excellent. I give it a big thumbs up, would absolutely make again!


----------



## dougmays

sounds amazing! both rub and sauce are going on the TODO list


----------



## smokin - k

Thanks for sharing the recipe's.... I've been collecting the good ones.. This looks like a keeper for sure.. Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## hpman247

This BBQ sauce is INCREDIBLE. I just made a batch of it, and just wow. Here's a tip. I started on the stovetop for around an hour or so, then moved it to the slow cooker (crock pot) for the rest of the time. The sauce reduced nicely. it was nappe as they say in french. Able to coat the back of a spoon, run your finger across it, and you should see two parallel lines with little to no bleeding of the sauce.

Flavor, heat, everything about this sauce is to die for. I'll be trying to rub here in about 13 hours. I'm about to put my boston butt in the smoker (1st time), add some wood, and let her do her thing for the next 10-12 hours!

Again, thanks so much Bilbo. I'm dying to grill some chicken right now just to eat this sauce!


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## jlittle7448

Can't wait to try this weekend :)


----------



## kathrynn

Thank you for sharing!!!  Looks yummy!


----------



## kathrynn

Thank you for sharing!!!  Looks yummy!


----------



## roller

Looking over this thread its amazing how many of these members do not show up anymore....


----------



## 1beezer

Is granulated garlic and onion the same as garlic or onion powder?


----------



## kathrynn

Kindof Sortof......I have both...and for smoking foods...I like the granulated better!  IMHO


----------



## linguica

[h1]Billbo's world famous dry rub & BBQ sauce recipe's[/h1]
WOW I just saw that recipe for the first time. Will try both of them. This forum is like a Florida beach after a storm and I  got a new metal detector.  Just dig around,you never know what you gonna find.


----------



## jlittle7448

Just put the pork in the smoker using the rub, and sauce is on the stove!!!  Looking forward to this with all of the great reviews!!  (First time smoking a pork butt!!)


----------



## 1beezer

Well, good luck with that :)


----------



## dmontgomery

just wanna say thanks for the recipe making this sauce tonight at work and it has everyone ready for me to cook.


----------



## smokinwelder

i was going to try this this weekend, but i came down with a cold. now i have to wait till next weekend......


----------



## dmontgomery

they are hating it in this place i finally finsihed it and everyone was like i wanna try it. just a little FYI its AWESOME thanks again cant wait till i bbq some ribs


----------



## j4165y

Save your Money... Coat with Tony's Chacheres .. let sit for one hour.. then coat with brown sugar..let smoke for 4 hrs at 225*... this will knock your socks off..


----------



## 1beezer

j4165y said:


> Save your Money... Coat with Tony's Chacheres .. let sit for one hour.. then coat with brown sugar..let smoke for 4 hrs at 225*... this will knock your socks off..


Excuse me. This man put alot of time in his recipes.


----------



## crvtt

Great rub and sauce, thanks!   Used it on pork butt and going to use it on a brisket tomorrow. 













20130215_175236.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130215_163648.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130214_202941.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130214_203423.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130214_203611.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj

j4165y said:


> Save your Money... Coat with Tony's Chacheres .. let sit for one hour.. then coat with brown sugar..let smoke for 4 hrs at 225*... this will knock your socks off..





1beezer said:


> Excuse me. This man put alot of time in his recipes.


There is nothing wrong with Tony Chacheries...IF you don't mind your meat tasting like a SALT LICK! There is no Magic in Tony's seasoning, Salt (a Ton of it!) Black Pepper, Garlic powder, Cayenne, Chili powder and MSG...Nothing Special...JJ


----------



## linguica

I prefer to make Emeril Lagasse's seasoning without the salt, I season with salt separately.  Works for me. Be careful, without the bulk of the salt, a little goes a long way.    BAMM

Ingredients

2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme


----------



## jmud

Billbo, rub is awesome. I tweaked it and put in a few other secret things. Tried on grill with chicken breast tonight. Amazing. Brisket ordered for weekend, throwing it on there


----------



## nonsuch

tried both the rub and the sauce and I must say the sauce was awesome, the rub was a little spicy for us but I sure got a lot of compliments on the sauce


----------



## jackal12

I made the rub tonight and gave my pork butt a nice rub down for tomorrow


----------



## schmutte

Billbo, I wanted to thank you for posting that rub recipe. It was fantastic. I made a batch yesterday and just rubbed some on some butts a little bit ago to smoke tomorrow. I like that recipe. Simple, yet has a lot of flavor too and with the right balance of all the other ingredients. Nothing is too over powering. Nicely done. I will be giving the sauce recipe a try some time next week since I already have a batch in the fridge. I will update how the butts turn out as well.


----------



## more smoke

Making it now. Smells great and tastes awesome! On the fence as far as Cost vs bottled.  But what the heck... Go big or go home! Thanks for the recipe billbo!!
   3 hrs to go till true test of perfection :)


----------



## bigjim73

Did you get a response for the shelf life?  It is a big batch.


----------



## chefboyhungree

I just made my first smoked booty and I used this rub!!! This is one of the best pulled porks I have ever had!


----------



## vandy58

plan on using the rub this weekend


----------



## matt zad

Vandy58 said:


> plan on using the rub this weekend


Did you end up using it? How'd you like it?


----------



## wisconsinbutt

Got a butt in the smoker now with your rub.. Made the sauce yesterday and can't wait to try it!


----------



## vandy58

Matt Zad said:


> Did you end up using it? How'd you like it?


Decided that I am not doing a butt this weekend, probably next weekend though


----------



## wisconsinbutt

Everybody loved it.. they didn't believe that it was home made


----------



## bsrbbq

I want to try this Bilbo's rub. I'm gonna smoke 8 butts on Friday night.  My first smoke. How much of the rub will I need for 8 butts??


----------



## coyote1

1 batch should be enough I've been using it for over a year now I like it


----------



## palladini

Tabasco sauce is cayenne pepper sauce.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Palladini said:


> Tabasco sauce is cayenne pepper sauce.


http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/Tabasco.htm

http://www.chilipeppermadness.com/tabasco-pepper.html#.UbokS9gyAdU

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-cayenne-pepper.htm


----------



## bsrbbq

Hey.  I got my butts rubbed with this Bilbo's rub.  It took two batches for 8 butts.  Do I smoke them with the fat side up or down?


----------



## rivertonsmoker

j4165y said:


> Save your Money... Coat with Tony's Chacheres .. let sit for one hour.. then coat with brown sugar..let smoke for 4 hrs at 225*... this will knock your socks off..


Save your money? I guess Tony's Chacheres is free... where can I pick it up?

/sarcasm

This recipe looks good and I am going to try it for my first smoke of the season, thanks Billbo!


----------



## Bearcarver

BSRBBQ said:


> Hey.  I got my butts rubbed with this Bilbo's rub.  It took two batches for 8 butts.  Do I smoke them with the fat side up or down?


People who have a lot of heat hitting their meats from below put the fat side down for protection.

My MES doesn't have that problem, so I put the fat side up for basting.

Bear


----------



## djtrixx

Awesome recipes, using them both alot!!!


----------



## eversch

Sounds delicious!


----------



## gary morris

Six pages of positive posts can't be wrong.  

I was going to make some after your post Bilbo, the sauce and rub, look great, I just have to source some sauce, (cayenne)  and molasses here in the UK, ready for the weekend.

Thank You

Gary


----------



## lowpro192000

How would the quanties change if i used onion and garlic powder instead of granulated? this might be a stupid question by the way but I dont know.


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> People who have a lot of heat hitting their meats from below put the fat side down for protection.
> 
> My MES doesn't have that problem, so I put the fat side up for basting.
> 
> Bear


Exactly!!


----------



## foamheart

lowpro192000 said:


> How would the quanties change if i used onion and garlic powder instead of granulated? this might be a stupid question by the way but I dont know.


Taste it as you add it!


----------



## bsrbbq

I only had onion powder also and I used the same amount as the recipe called for the granulated.  I don't know if the granulated onion is better but my customers sure loved my smoked meat!  Good luck!


----------



## roser

Made a batch of the sauce yesterday and used some during the foiling stage of my spare ribs. Smelled great. Having them for dinner tonight so will follow up with the results.


----------



## billbo

How did it turn out roser? I have a batch of sauce on the stove right now!


----------



## roser

We loved it!  It was interesting to taste the flavors melding over the 4 hour simmer.  Quite a different taste from beginning to end. 

Have 4 pint jars in the fridge.  Great on the spare ribs.  Will be doing my first pulled pork next weekend (7/12) and plan on using it for that.

Thank you Billbo!


----------



## av8tor

I have been using Jeff's rub for a long time but just might have to try this.


----------



## smoke-inator

+1 for the sauce....its only been on the stove for an hour but, it is very tasty....cant wait to see how much better it gets!

My wife just walked in and told me to fire up the smoker because the smell is making her hungry.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## onebdgti

I am making this sauce as I type and all I can say is it tastes awesome. Cant wait to fire up my newley made smoker tomorrow and cook up some ribs.


----------



## tatuajevi

I made this yesterday and it is awesome!


----------



## smokinmilkman

Got a batch cooking now smells and soo far tastes out of this world, gonna use it with the smoked pulled pork later.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## tatuajevi

So I've used this two nights in a row now. Chicken last night and pork chops tonight. Ridiculously delicious! Thanks so much for sharing this recipe with us!


----------



## vandy58

Lol I am such an idiot.  Prepared a full batch and had not containers to store in.  Was doing a rub on a butt I am smoking at 3 in the morning on Sunday and I grabbed the inside of the bowl with my pig blood glove and it got in the rub.  Well it is in the fridge so I can sprinkle a little more before the smoke but then it is trashed!  Oh well.  Anybody ever done a 36 hour in the fridge with this rub?  I am excited!


----------



## tommy290

Just realized the original post is years old, but apparently the rub stands the test of time! Just used it (only second time using my smoker) and both the pork butt and beef roast turned out great. I didn't try the sauce, but that's definitely on my to-do list.


----------



## donttread

Just mixed it all up. 5lb sausage stuffed pork loin getting plastered with it tomorrow.


----------



## donttread

Just mixed it all up. 5lb sausage stuffed pork loin getting plastered with it tomorrow.


----------



## fyrefightr

thanks for sharing Sir


----------



## fm2002

Just made your sauce over the weekend. I have to say this is one of the bestt BBQ sauces I've ever tasted. One could base a BBQ business with this sauce as a base. Thanks alot !


----------



## shoneyboy

:drool:droo


----------



## smoking aj

Can I substitute the brown sugar with splenda?


----------



## jcornell

Billbo, are you affiliated with Dinosaur Bar-B-Que in Syracuse?

These look a lot like their Red Rub and Mutha Sauce, both of which I love.


----------



## scotsman

5 TABLESPOONS of garlic?  That's alot no?  I just did a head of garlic and barely got 1!


----------



## chumly75

Looks great to me


----------



## jipnsmoke

Billbo's world famous dry rub & BBQ sauce recipe's

BILLbo Must say that your sause is out of this world. I've made many many BBQ sause finaly thought I had mine the way I wanted. But still not what I wanted on my chiken wings. So I made a batch of your sause and WOW BBQ chinken wings to my delite.  Alsome!!!!!! Had to make another batch. I used two  jalapeno peppers and still mild heat. maybe leave the seeds in next time for a little more heat. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## ohdannyboy

Thank you for sharing the recipe! I tried it last night. I reduced the molasses to 1 cup and increased the spicy yellow mustard to 1/3 cup. The sauce was a hit! I would definitely make it again.


----------



## bigcountry134

Your sauce sounds great! Will try and make some this weekend and will let you know how it turns out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## newbiesmoker

Thanks Billbo for the recipe, I used your rub recipe on 2 butts today, and I must say, they tasted great. I plan on making the sauce recipe tomorrow for dinner.


----------



## brandon91

Making a batch of this as I type. It tastes awesome with just all the ingredients mixed together cold, it's going to be killer after 4 hours on the stove. Of course I had to add some bourbon to the mix


----------



## steelcitysmoke

brandon91 said:


> Making a batch of this as I type. It tastes awesome with just all the ingredients mixed together cold, it's going to be killer after 4 hours on the stove. Of course I had to add some bourbon to the mix


Hey Brandon,

Welcome to the forum!

I'm a huge fan of Bilbo's rub and a huge fan of bourbon but I never thought of combining the two. What exactly did you do? It sounds awesome!


----------



## brandon91

steelcitysmoke said:


> Hey Brandon,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Bilbo's rub and a huge fan of bourbon but I never thought of combining the two. What exactly did you do? It sounds awesome!


Hi, Thanks! I added 1/4th cup of bourbon to the bbq sauce as it simmered on the stove for 4hrs, it's really great! The rub is awesome too, I'm using it on some chicken tonight. Cheers.


----------



## el cicada

Glad I stumbled across this. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## teddybbq

I do not smoke without this rub! Thanks for sharing and will be making the sauce this weekend. Yum! Yum! Yum!


----------



## scott s

I haven't tried the rub yet but the sauce is awesome. Sweetness at first with a mild kick at the back definitely not to hot. I took notes and pictures that could qualify as Qview even though it's stove top, _*It is Q sauce*_. I forced myself to stick to the recipe as presented at least the first time and was very pleased.

Thanks for sharing Billbo.

First the notes as written to myself.

Five tbsp. garlic.

Next time have a whole bulb on hand. I had only half and had to use crappy jar stuff to make up the difference.

Not sure if EVOO is necessary for sautéing.

@168* starting to get some bubbles

@175* getting thinner due to heat.

@195* just under simmer.

Took an hour and a half to get to 195*. Lightly bubbling foamy look but no popping or splattering.

Hit 200* seemed to high started popping to much.

Took an hour to get back to 195* seems perfect.

Now for pics.













Billbo BBQ sauce 001.JPG



__ scott s
__ Mar 16, 2014






Onions and Green peppers.













Billbo BBQ sauce 002.JPG



__ scott s
__ Mar 16, 2014






Three tbsp. fresh and two tbsp. jar Garlic for one minute.













Billbo BBQ sauce 003.JPG



__ scott s
__ Mar 16, 2014






165*













Billbo BBQ sauce 007.JPG



__ scott s
__ Mar 16, 2014






195*













Billbo BBQ sauce 015.JPG



__ scott s
__ Mar 16, 2014






Showing off my newly acquired Griswald #777A 3 1/2 quart pan nearly 11 inches across and 3 1/4 inches deep. It wasn't even seasoned yet.

25 cents at a garage sale!

The sauce is done and very tasty.













Billbo BBQ sauce 009.JPG



__ scott s
__ Mar 16, 2014






I suggest using a screen.

Thanks again Billbo

Scott


----------



## techplus

I just made some yesterday, all I can say is Wowwwww GREAT flavour. I also did a BBQ (Homemade burgers) and brushed lots on them, huge success. Thanks Billbo !!!


----------



## onneeye

Going to try the rub this weeks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baz senior

As today looked like being pants, a trip down the local supermarket got me all I needed for making a batch of Billbo's World Famous BBQ Sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/77564/billbos-world-famous-dry-rub-bbq-sauce-recipes

Having read the thread it looked like a good bet. I could not believe how much Garlic is in this, it took three whole bulbs, these were big organic one's, as the basic one's looked like they had been dug up with King Tut. About 75-80 grams in total.

I put the onion, green pepper and the garlic through a small food processor to get evenly sized small chunks before adding them to the pot.
Be real careful when starting off, it is way to easy to burn the onions and then the garlic if you don't watch it. If you do, bin it and start again, the bitter taste will only ruin the rest of the sauce.
Once you are happy that the garlic is cooked out, really, only 1 minute, then add the tomato sauce. Over here I used a good quality Passata. (2X 500ml). I put all the other ingredients into a large ceramic jug and gave it a good stir before adding to the pot, it just saves messing about measuring individual ingredients into the pot.
After that put it on the smallest burner or hob plate you have and on the lowest setting, just as in the post. Again if you put too much heat in, it will burn the sugars onto the bottom of the pan, and it will create black flecks in the sauce. Then stir every 20 mins at the minimum. 
Using a bloody big saucepan will stop it sticking to every surface within three feet, it bubbles like a lava pool in a volcano. Failing that stick one of those mesh screens on top, the good lady might let you keep the tenor voice.

I can only say it smells amazing, the house smells awesome. 
I wimpped out and didn't put anywhere near as much Tabasco in, but there was a couple of good shakes! I also added a 1/4 cup of a well known Bourbon, and 2 tablespoons of Cointreau. I have done this with other sauces I have made and it gives a lovely depth of flavour.

It's now been on the go since three o'clock and the last stir should do it. Iam going to let it cool over night with a lid on and bottle it into well washed old sauce and mayo bottles tomorrow morning. These get a teaspoon of water in them and twenty seconds in the microwave, this should sterilise them. 
I reckon a bacon butty with the new batch of sauce should be an adequate test.

Wow, you get the sweet flavours first, then garlic-onion, then the lemon-vinegar and it finishes with a little bit of heat. Love it.

Cheers Billbo, you should be proud of this.














Image



__ baz senior
__ Jun 7, 2014


----------



## smokintexas88

Sauce sounds down right amazing i am headed to the store right now to pick up a few things to make this!! Cant wait to try!!


----------



## caribou89

That sauce sound great and not dissimilar to the one I make. One tip. Ditch the liquid smoke, and smoke the actual sauce for 4 hours in an aluminum pan. No substitute for real smoke flavor. That's how I do mine, and it's killer.


----------



## biju

I've got this on the stove right now (I got a little bit of a late start since I was grilling earlier today and didn't want to split my time).  So far it tastes very, very good.  I can't wait to try this on some chicken this weekend!!!

As blasphemous as it probably sounds there were a few modifications I did as I wanted it smoother:  after the initial sauté of veggies I puréed them in a blender to even out the consistency with the rest of the liquids.  I also had a batch of my own ketchup I make from scratch and used that instead of the store bought kind.  I think that means I'll have it less sweet (the store kind has high fructose corn syrup in it) and possibly a little less vinegar as well.  We'll see how much it affects the overall flavor.

I think in subsequent batches I'll also likely try using a few more types of peppers and powders.  I was dying to use some ancho and chipotle powders as well as bring some additional layers of flavor with some guajillos as well.  But before making any major modifications I need to taste the final result.  Then I'll slowly modify one ingredient at a time.

Thank you so very much for sharing the recipe and I promise to share my final results as well (although that will likely be years from now).


----------



## biju

biju said:


> I've got this on the stove right now (I got a little bit of a late start since I was grilling earlier today and didn't want to split my time).  So far it tastes very, very good.  I can't wait to try this on some chicken this weekend!!!
> 
> As blasphemous as it probably sounds there were a few modifications I did as I wanted it smoother:  after the initial sauté of veggies I puréed them in a blender to even out the consistency with the rest of the liquids.  I also had a batch of my own ketchup I make from scratch and used that instead of the store bought kind.  I think that means I'll have it less sweet (the store kind has high fructose corn syrup in it) and possibly a little less vinegar as well.  We'll see how much it affects the overall flavor.
> 
> I think in subsequent batches I'll also likely try using a few more types of peppers and powders.  I was dying to use some ancho and chipotle powders as well as bring some additional layers of flavor with some guajillos as well.  But before making any major modifications I need to taste the final result.  Then I'll slowly modify one ingredient at a time.
> 
> Thank you so very much for sharing the recipe and I promise to share my final results as well (although that will likely be years from now).


I ended up getting too tired to babysit it so I threw it in the slow cooker.  This means I did the initial sauté/purée and added all of the ingredients, then ~2 hours on the stovetop just under a simmer, and finished with 7 hours in a slow cooker on low.

The final result is damn good.  The sweetness I was concerned with mellowed out and I'm finally going to have a chance to grill this weekend.  Thanks for the recipe Bilbo!


----------



## danbury

Made a batch of this last weekend.  No offense, but it wasn't to any of our liking around here.


----------



## woodcutter

I reduced the cayenne to almost none but I use all the time.


----------



## dwysywd

First time smoker here on a Traeger TexLE.  Smoked St. Louis ribs for the 4th using the original recipe and and spicy version( 2 jalepenos and substituted Franks for Cayenne Pepper, for the spicy lovers in my family.  The perfect blend of sweetness and spiciness.  Most said I was crazy to smoke ribs as a first timer, but I'm a risk taker, not to mention a Google addict.  The family loved them, so this will be our goto.













ribs.jpg



__ dwysywd
__ Jul 6, 2014


















ribs 1.jpg



__ dwysywd
__ Jul 6, 2014


----------



## jburns80

Made this sauce this weekend.  I used Serrano peppers instead of Jalapeno.  My wife loved it, I didn't quite find it to my taste.  I'm going to try again and tweak it, because though I don't love it, i do think it has good flavor.


----------



## caspian

This sauce has been a BIG hit. However, I am getting tired of dealing with making it and smoking. So I am thinking I would like to make a huge batch and can it. My question is, since I know nothing about canning, can this thus of thing be canned?  If so I will get help and do it. Just wanted to know if it is an option. Thanks.


----------



## lambo711

Havnt tried the sauce yet but the rub is awesome. Made up a batch the other day and wanted to try it on something so thru it on a couple steaks I was about to grill. Also used the smoking trick of a thin layer of yellow mustard to keep the rub on.  Even on a quick grilling the mustard leaves no taste and really helps the rub get into the meat. Was excelent on the steaks.  Cant wait to try it on something going into the smoker.  I found a spicy paprika at the store that im going to try in a smaller batch to kick up the heat a little for when im in the mood for a little more heat.


----------



## billbo

caspian said:


> This sauce has been a BIG hit. However, I am getting tired of dealing with making it and smoking. So I am thinking I would like to make a huge batch and can it. My question is, since I know nothing about canning, can this thus of thing be canned? If so I will get help and do it. Just wanted to know if it is an option. Thanks.


Caspian I can it all the time. Can it hot into sterile jars and you are good to go. Never had it go bad but I use a lot!


----------



## humdinger

I will be making this sauce sometime soon for sure. HANDYMANSTAN brought some to the Michigan gathering back in July and it was a realy hit on the ribs.


----------



## pcpro215

I appreciate the share, Bilbo!  

However, I use my own which is very similar to yours except I add some cinnamon, rosemary sprigs and a 50/50 mixture of garlic powder/onion powder.

Edit:  I also vacuum seal my rub after every use.  Virtually eliminates clumping that way. :)


----------



## steelcitysmoke

Hey guys!

I've been wanting to make Billbo's sauce for quite some time. I have one question, how sweet is this sauce? I'm not a big fan of really sweet BBQ sauces. That's why I really like Billbo's rub. It's not a sweet rub.

Thanks!


----------



## biju

steelcitysmoke said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been wanting to make Billbo's sauce for quite some time. I have one question, how sweet is this sauce? I'm not a big fan of really sweet BBQ sauces. That's why I really like Billbo's rub. It's not a sweet rub.
> 
> Thanks!


To me it reads sweet.  I would cut the amount of brown sugar significantly (maybe down to 1/2 cup) if I were to make another batch.  Still, it was a really nice, complex flavor--just too sweet to me where I like them much spicier.

ETA: I would also cut down on the amount of molasses too.


----------



## jim beam

Thank you so much Bill for sharing these great recipes!

I am new to smoking but I've been grilling all my life.  I made up the rub yesterday and used it on my first-ever smoked turkey and it was fabulous!  Everyone loved it.

I brewed up the sauce today.  We like things hot here in New Mexico, so I cut the sugars in half and use 4 jalapenos and 4 serrano peppers.  The sauce is a hit, but with my next batch I will use 6 jalapenos and 6 serranos.  Like I said, we like it hot here.

Thanks again mi amigo!


----------



## shoneyboy

:Looks-Great:


----------



## jwsmoken

Did this rub and sauce last night for my first rib smoke it was so good sweet with a little spice finish but not to spicy my kids loved it.


----------



## smokinghusker

Definitely going to try this.


----------



## rpcookin

Just rubbed down a 4 pound bone-in pork shoulder.  I'll be using it for my first attempt at smoking on my new Dyna-Glo gas grill.  I did it quite a bit on my old Weber, but I know that this one will work differently so we shall see.  The weather is so beautiful that I had to do some outdoor cooking.  It's a good day to hang out in the door of the garage (to keep out of the wind) and experiment with different settings and different burners (this grill has 5 burners).  

I didn't have any granulated onion so I used a mix of onion powder and minced dry onion, and I subbed some ghost pepper salt for the cayenne because I got 2 jars of it for Christmas and I need to use it - a little goes a long way - so I use it pretty regularly now.  I'll add some apple for the smoke and see what I get.


----------



## rpcookin

My thanks to Billbo for this rub.  We had the pork just as a roast for dinner, and it was amazing.  I don't have any Q-view - the photos just didn't look like much and weren't worth posting.  My wife raved about the roast, and she is usually underwhelmed with anything I smoke.


----------



## killer b

I know this is an older post, but had to post my gratitude to Bilbo for sharing his recipes and to have a little story to go with it.  Last weekend for the 4th I ended up making Bilbo's BBQ sauce and also his Rib Rub. I made a couple slight modifications to the sauce and I have got to say that it truly is one of the best BBQ sauces I have ever tasted let alone made.  Sweet with a little tang at the end.  It's great to make as much as it did because I was able to fill a couple bottles of the bbq magic and then canned the rest.  I used the rub on two St. Louis style racks of ribs and then had the BBQ sauce out for the family.  My kids have never been a fan of bbq sauces and haven't found one that they liked, until now.  Both kids (ages 8 and 5) tried it on their finger and then were dipping the rib meat into it.  I also wanted my wife's and parent's honest opinions on the ribs and bbq sauce. All 3 said it was an easy 9-1/2 stars out of 10.  I completely agree with them.  To go with the feast I also made Dutch's Wicked Baked beans.  Huge hit with everyone as well.  I left out the jalapenos tho as my kids and dad can't really handle heat so much.  It was great too because I ended up having left overs and couldn't wait to torture my coworkers on Monday!  I ended up giving out a rib to a few coworkers and added the bbq sauce to it and they couldn't stop saying how good it was. So, if you have any doubt on this sauce or rub, don't!  Just make it and enjoy.  I must say that I did cut down on the salt by 1/2 with the rub.  Here's a few pics.













Sauce.JPG



__ killer b
__ Jul 9, 2015


















In Smoker.JPG



__ killer b
__ Jul 9, 2015


















Finished Ribs.JPG



__ killer b
__ Jul 9, 2015


















Feast.JPG



__ killer b
__ Jul 9, 2015


----------



## palladini

Billbo said:


> Check the hot sauce section of your local supermarket and read the labels. One of them will bound to be cayenne pepper. Let me know how you like the sauce! Frank'es red hot is cayenne pepper sauce.


Tabasco is a Cayenne pepper sauce also!


----------



## tykenn28

Billbo said:


> I have been meaning to share my recipes with all of you for a while but just never sat down and did it. Well, here I am. I picked up both of these recipes many years ago and have tweeked them to my liking. Added stuff and took stuff out until I liked it.
> 
> The rub is a very basic, but very good dry red rub. It goes well on everything, chicken, ribs, butts etc. Here it is.
> 
> 1/2 cup paprika
> 1/2 cup kosher salt
> 1/2 cup light brown sugar
> 1/2 cup granulated garlic
> 6 tablespoons granulated onion
> 1/4 cup chili powder
> 1 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 
> Just mix all together and store in glass or plastic. Rub generously!
> 
> The sauce I am very proud of. I have had many people tell me I should be bottling and selling it. If any of you make any money off it I want a cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give this a try and enjoy!
> 
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 1 large onion minced
> 1 green pepper minced
> 1 or more jalapeno pepper minced
> pinch kosher salt and black pepper
> 5 tablespoons minced fresh garlic
> 
> Heat the oil in a LARGE pan and throw in the onoin & green pepper along with the salt & pepper. Saute until the onion gets translucent and soft. Once you hit this stage throw in the garlic. Cook with the garlic in for one minute then start adding the following while keeping the heat going. This is the fun and easy part!
> 
> 2 fifteen oz cans tomato sauce
> 2 cups ketchup
> 3/4 cup worcestershire sauce
> 1/2 cup cider vinegar
> 1/4 cup lemon juice
> 1 1/2 cups molasses
> 1/4 cup cayenne pepper sauce
> 1/4 cup spicy brown mustard
> 1 1/2 cups dark brown sugar
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper
> 1/2 teaspoon allspice
> 1 tablespoon liquid smoke
> 
> After it's all stirred together keep your temp on really LOW as not to burn the sauce. SLOWLY bring it up to take it just under a simmer. If you try to get too hot, too fast, you will burn the sauce. Trust me! Let it sit on a low burner for about 4 hours stirring every 15-20 minutes or so to really bring the ingredients together and allow the sauce to thicken up. At the end add the liquid smoke and stir in slowly.
> 
> What you have now is one good tasting sauce. Give it a try and let me know what you think!


I'm going to make both the rub and the sauce tonight for this weekend. My question is in regards to the granulated garlic and onion. I've made several rubs and have always ust used garlic and onion salt. Can I use them in this recipe  with the same quantities or will that overpower the rub?


----------



## xray

If it were me using the onion and garlic salt, I would omit the regular salt all together.

Start by adding half the onion and garlic salt and then adjust to your taste. You could always add more.


----------



## bubba watson

I've used this rub many times and it's on the butts I've got chilling to smoke tomorrow. Awesomeness!


----------



## savupoika

Billbo said:


> The rub is a very basic, but very good dry red rub. It goes well on everything, chicken, ribs, butts etc. Here it is.
> 
> 1/2 cup paprika
> 1/2 cup kosher salt
> 1/2 cup light brown sugar
> 1/2 cup granulated garlic
> 6 tablespoons granulated onion
> 1/4 cup chili powder
> 1 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 
> Just mix all together and store in glass or plastic. Rub generously!


Just made a batch of this rub, looking forward to test it!


----------



## okie362

Tagging for a later date.  Busy in the garden at the moment.


----------



## 1mgd1

I make Billbo's rub and sauce quite often and it is delicious!  Just finished making another batch of his sauce and canned it this afternoon.  I use 250ml wide mouth mason jars and with his recipe quantities I end up with 7 and a half jars ready to rock at a moments notice!  I omit the jalapeño since, otherwise the kick is just a bit over the top for my wife and one of my twins.  Other than that it's great [emoji]128516[/emoji]


Marc

View media item 465880


----------



## desertsubi

Subscribe

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## litterbug

I've always meant to make this rub recipe, but forgot about it.


----------



## gopher darbid

Is the sauce something you can do in a slow cooker (after the initial sauteing of the onions, green peppers, and garlic of course)?


----------



## 1mgd1

Hmmmm, maybe on the "warm" setting?  I have an induction cooktop so I can set it low enough that it doesn't stick/burn to the bottom of the pan...but I also set a timer for every 20min so I can stir it.  I too am now curious about this.   I use my slow cooker a lot and it still gets pretty hot which may be too much for the sauce if it's not stirred constantly anyway, so it would seem like extra dishes for nothing if that's the case?

Love the avatar, Gopher [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## worm304

Am I reading correctly? 4 cups of olive oil? Seems like a ton... Can't wait to make this!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## 1mgd1

worm304 said:


> Am I reading correctly? 4 cups of olive oil? Seems like a ton... Can't wait to make this!!! Thanks for sharing!!!



Nope, you are not [emoji]128540[/emoji]
It's one quarter of a cup...but delicious none the less! [emoji]128523[/emoji]

Just finished a double batch for canning two weekends ago, can't make enough of the stuff.  The whole family loves it, especially combined with Billbo's dry rub.


----------



## worm304

Haha!!! Thanks!! I copied it over to the notes section in my iPhone and when trying to highlight it all I must have missed the "1/" portion so it was showing 4 cups!!!  Good thing i cook enough to think that was odd and ask.. Although I could have checked the post again.... That would have been some awful sauce!


----------



## 1mgd1

Lmao!  That would have been something else, I'm sure it would loosen up the plumbing! [emoji]128551[/emoji]


----------



## worm304

Ok, I did notice that the jalapeño wasn't mentioned in the cooking directions, but I am assuming it's when the onion and green pepper are being sautéed?


----------



## 1mgd1

Oh yeah, never noticed that.  I believe the first batch I ever did I sautéed them as well but have since omitted it to tone it down a notch.  Whatever you do wear a glove when sautéing with jalapeños or use a long spoon...never sautéed with them before and I paid the price.  The steam carries the capsaicin in the pepper and it gets in your pores and stings like an S.O.B.  Chopping a few peppers is no big deal, but when it's concentrated during the cooking process it's not pleasant!


----------



## worm304

Thanks!! I did make the mistake of chopping and handeling a few while making chilli and I paid for it!!! I don't cook with jalp often... I'm going to do half of the one I bought.., I'm not a huge fan of heat in sauce.


----------



## airbusdrvr

I've been using Billbo's rub for quite a while and love it.  Yesterday I went all in and took the time to make his BBQ sauce.   Wow!  Great Stuff!  It gets better after sitting a day.  Can't imagine how good it'll be when my ribs finish later tonight.


----------



## falconplayer26

Gonna make this tomorrow for pulled pork (smoking a butt) on Sunday! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## mkriet

This looks great.   Going to have to try this.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## worm304

Made this great sauce about a week ago, I'll probably cut back on the amount of onion and green pepper I used as it was a little chunky for my taste... Or I'll just mince a little finer... My question would be, if I want the sauce a little thinner would you just simmer for a shorter period of time? Anything I could add to accomplish that? Water? Don't want to sacrifice flavor.. Thanks!


----------



## airbusdrvr

I had intended to use my immersion blender and puree the sauce when done.  However,  I loved the slightly chunky/hearty texture.  Never blended it and glad I didn't.


----------



## worm304

I threw some sauce in the magic bullet with a little water to see what would happen... It was just the consistency I was looking for and had the same great flavor profile! It was what you would expect to pour from a store bought sauce..


----------



## smokedad

I ran across Billbo's recipes recently when looking around this site, and I made the rub this past weekend.  It tastes wonderful!!  I can't wait to try it on some meat.  Thanks, Billbo, for sharing, and I hope to be able to try the sauce soon.


----------



## airbusdrvr

Have a boston butt in its final hours in the MES awaiting another batch of sauce that just finished its four hour cooking cycle.


----------



## tjdcorona

Im going to copy that and use it as well!

I have been making my own rubs too, but nothing exotic - Black pepper, Salt, garlic powder and chili powder. REAL simple.


----------



## rshort

I wanted to like this sauce, but it had an off flavor. I think it may have been the olive oil? I will try another batch, but next time I will omit the oil and blend the veggies for a smoother sauce.


----------



## remsr

Hogwart, I did the same thing in my 3rd batch, all I seen was cyan pepper, I didn't see the word "sauce", but then I thought,  that can't be right and reread it and seen the word sauce. I was able to scop some out but not much. Holly crap was that stuff hot but it was so good I couldn't stop using it. It's areal good sauce. 
Randy,


----------



## tjdcorona

I agree - the olive oil throws it off.


----------



## remsr

Last batch I made had so much cayenne in it that you wouldn't know if I had used motor oil in it. LOL


----------



## rdwhahb

I know this is a very old thread but this is a great sauce. Made it to go along with pulled pork for the wife's office Christmas party. Was a huge hit there as well.. 

My question is how would I go about canning this in mason jars? It makes a lot and we typically don't use a lot of bbq sauce this time of year. The first batch went quick because of the wife's office party.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

rdwhahb said:


> I know this is a very old thread but this is a great sauce. Made it to go along with pulled pork for the wife's office Christmas party. Was a huge hit there as well..
> 
> My question is how would I go about canning this in mason jars? It makes a lot and we typically don't use a lot of bbq sauce this time of year. The first batch went quick because of the wife's office party.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


You can do a standard wet-bath canning process, as it's high-acid from the tomatoes and sugars. Size your jars based on how much you think you'd use at a time...probably just 1/2 pint, but maybe pints if you had enough (just do one canner run). Storage life after opening should be the same as commercially produced sauce.

Eric


----------



## rdwhahb

Thanks for the reply forluvofsmoke!! I have one more question for ya, when filling a 1/2 pint, pint ect should I fill the mason jar up to where the threads just start on the jar? In other words how much head space would I want?

Thanks again!!


----------



## remsr

I fill jars 3/4 full and freez them, been doing it for years with all my sauces. 

Randy,


----------



## rdwhahb

Never thought about freezing it. Something to keep in mind.I suppose one could even freeze it in zip lock bags as well. Still interested in canning it too. We have all the canning supplies. The more I look back on our canning days I want to say I want to fill the mason jars aproximity 1/4" from the top?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

rdwhahb said:


> Never thought about freezing it. Something to keep in mind.I suppose one could even freeze it in zip lock bags as well. Still interested in canning it too. We have all the canning supplies. The more I look back on our canning days I want to say I want to fill the mason jars aproximity 1/4" from the top?


Yeah, the less head space the better, in most cases, without having spillage from expansion during processing, of course. 1/4" would be give a better vacuum than 1/2"...more vacuum in the jar when it seals (begins cooling) is what you want.

Eric


----------



## 1mgd1

Another season, another batch!

Thanks Bilbo for the great recipe!  It's my go to sauce, making a double batch as we speak [emoji]128523[/emoji]













IMG_4511.JPG



__ 1mgd1
__ Apr 22, 2017


----------



## remsr

Yep! It's a good sauce, I miss read the part where I was to add  Cayanne pepper sauce in one of the many batches I have made. 
I glanced at at the recipe and saw cayenne pepoer and dumped 1/4 cup of cayenne in the sauce. For some that might be just right, but for me anything that is so spicy that it turns bitter distorting my taste buds so that I can't enjoy or even taste the food is just an unpleasant experience. 
This mistake was supper spicy,  but used in moderation wasn't as bed as I thought it would be. I also made another batch and add a little of the hot stuff to it now and then. The thing is that it taste so good that I couldn't  throw it out and then there is the 4 hours of cooking that I couldn't bring myself to waste. LOL

Randy,


----------



## 1mgd1

Indeed Randy.  I omitted the jalapeño and left everything else the way it was, that worked for us.  Last year canned it in a water bath but this year now that I have my vacuum sealer I'm going to try out my jar sealer attachment.  Since the sauce will be canned immediately after cooking and my jars and lids sterile I think this will work great.  I store the sauce in our beverage centre so it's always chilled anyway while stored and never makes it past 3 months here, we go through it pretty quick even with a double batch [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## 1mgd1

And now we wait [emoji]128540[/emoji]












IMG_4515.JPG



__ 1mgd1
__ Apr 22, 2017






FYI: a double batch starts off at 5.5L roughly...


----------



## 1mgd1

A double batch took me 6hrs to reduce to 4.75L which gave 19 250ml wide mouth mason jars.  I like the sauce to coat the spoon and not drip, not a paste but not slipping off the spoon either.  I used my new vacuum sealer jar attachment and it work out pretty sweet.  I now have them stacked nice and neat in my beverage centre ready roll at a moments notice.  

On a side note, my wife loves using Billbo's sauce in her meatloaf recipe and it's delicious.  Big difference from when she uses a store bought sauce!

Billbo, you are an artist!


----------



## libbyw

I really want to try this sauce recipe soon! I've glanced through the thread but didn't see any comments on whether this can be done in a slow cooker. I'd sautee the peppers and garlic but has anyone tried simmering in a slow cooker?


----------



## browndownsmoke

tag


----------



## 1mgd1

I don't see why you couldn't do it in a slow cooker...first time around I would just keep a close eye on it.


----------



## remsr

Why not? It's a sauce that requires  simmering for 4 hours a slow cooker can't hurt it.

Randy,


----------



## rubbinbutts

This sauce is really good. I love the flavor. But a made a whole batch and it was too much. I put it in a mason jar and use one and froze the other. Well it finally ran out and when I pulled the one out of the freezer and put it in the fridge the jar exploded. Which leads me to my question. How do you store this?


----------



## 1mgd1

I can it.  I had one blow up on me as I was placing it on a cooling rack and it sucked!  Blazing hot BBQ sauce every where [emoji]128556[/emoji] A real mess and it was 2am so I really wasn't thrilled.  

Because I go through the sauce pretty quick and store it refrigerated I use a vacuum sealer on my canning jars now, less hassle than the way I use to can them.


----------



## rubbinbutts

When you vacuum seal a can how long does it usually last?


----------



## 1mgd1

I would hazard to guess 6mos...considering the fact that I vacuum seal it as soon as it's done reducing so it's still "sterile" I guess.  And my jars are all sterilized plus I store them in my beverage fridge.  I honestly go through a double batch within a few months so I've never had to worry about shelf life [emoji]128522[/emoji]

I've never looked over any research in depth on the shelf life, but my numbers may be really conservative as the sauce is acidic, sweet and processed while at its cooking temperature.


----------



## rubbinbutts

1MGD1 said:


> I would hazard to guess 6mos...considering the fact that I vacuum seal it as soon as it's done reducing so it's still "sterile" I guess.  And my jars are all sterilized plus I store them in my beverage fridge.  I honestly go through a double batch within a few months so I've never had to worry about shelf life [emoji]128522[/emoji]
> 
> I've never looked over any research in depth on the shelf life, but my numbers may be really conservative as the sauce is acidic, sweet and processed while at its cooking temperature.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## weev

Sauce Sounds good


----------



## jnet

I've read all 8 pages, I'm making both! Thanks


----------



## jeffbm

I made this last nite and im waiting for ribs to come out of the foil to try it out!

It has a very sharp smell to it, is it the green pepper or the vinegar? Looking forward


----------



## remsr

I freeze it just don't fill the jar to th top. Some times I freez it in plastic storage containers.

Randy,


----------



## davetheaviator

Those recipes sound delicious.. I'm off to the shops to grab ingredients.. yum


----------



## jnet

I'm making the sauce!













IMG_20170806_135349901.jpg



__ jnet
__ Aug 6, 2017


----------



## hondo

I have read through this thread and will be making the rub soon after buying the needed spices. I am currently making the sauce.

The Sauce was created by Billbo and offered to the rest of us and I appreciate that offering. I may be unique in my thinking here but I see that several people have made modifications to the sauce and I think that is great but I tend to always make the recipe exactly as the originator offered it. May be my way of respecting the creator of the recipe or just my way of avoiding missing out on something great, can't really say for sure..

My first look at the recipe raised a flag for me. There was a lot of brown sugar in it. I am not a fan of sweet BBQ sauce. I know many people would just change the quantity of sugar and make the sauce. I look at things a little different I believe. Even though there seemed to be a lot more sugar than I would want I still made the sauce exactly as specified in the recipe. I am in my third hour of reducing the sauce and have to say it is awesome. It is a little sweet as I expected but I will have no trouble seeing it get used up quickly.

I will revise it for the next time but just want to let others know that if you try it as offered you may not want to modify it. I always try recipes as offered and modify AFTER seeing how the original works out. I have more recipes because of this.

My plan for storing this sauce is to pour it into small plastic containers and freeze it, then remove the frozen block from the container and vacuum pack it and store in deep freezer. I would expect it should last a while this way. Then just boil the bag and serve it hot anytime.

Bilbo, thanks for the great recipe.


----------



## remsr

I once added 1/4 cup of Cayanne instead of Cayanne sauce by accident and man was that stuff hot, but it was so good that I used it anyway. I like sweet heat on pork and not much sweet on beef. So I make or buy other sauces as needed. 


Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

hondo said:


> I have read through this thread and will be making the rub soon after buying the needed spices. I am currently making the sauce.
> 
> The Sauce was created by Billbo and offered to the rest of us and I appreciate that offering. I may be unique in my thinking here but I see that several people have made modifications to the sauce and I think that is great but I tend to always make the recipe exactly as the originator offered it. May be my way of respecting the creator of the recipe or just my way of avoiding missing out on something great, can't really say for sure..
> 
> My first look at the recipe raised a flag for me. There was a lot of brown sugar in it. I am not a fan of sweet BBQ sauce. I know many people would just change the quantity of sugar and make the sauce. I look at things a little different I believe. Even though there seemed to be a lot more sugar than I would want I still made the sauce exactly as specified in the recipe. I am in my third hour of reducing the sauce and have to say it is awesome. It is a little sweet as I expected but I will have no trouble seeing it get used up quickly.
> 
> I will revise it for the next time but just want to let others know that if you try it as offered you may not want to modify it. I always try recipes as offered and modify AFTER seeing how the original works out. I have more recipes because of this.
> 
> My plan for storing this sauce is to pour it into small plastic containers and freeze it, then remove the frozen block from the container and vacuum pack it and store in deep freezer. I would expect it should last a while this way. Then just boil the bag and serve it hot anytime.
> 
> Bilbo, thanks for the great recipe.




I agree entirely with you about not changing a Step by Step before you try it.
If I'm going to use a well known Step by Step, the only way I would change it before I try it is if there was something in it that I can not eat.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Will try making this Friday after work. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## crazzycajun

Definitely in the try pile


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Got the stuff to make the sauce tonight. Wasn't cheap. This sauce better be 10/10!


----------



## bluewhisper

I wonder how I haven't seen this thread before. Those recipes look great.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Have mine in the Crock-Pot. Billbo, this is starting to get good mi amigo!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Very good sauce. I get a lot of molasses and vinegar with some spice. I also like the fact that it has that chunkiness to it.


----------



## dale w

After seeing all the positive reviews, I had to try it.  Made it almost exactly as to the recipe.  An hour into the simmer and a taste test.  Did I do something wrong?  Tastes like tomato sauce.  Hardly any sweet from the b.s. and molasis and no heat from the cayenne pepper sauce.  What am I missing!  Please help.


----------



## WillLove

I'm looking at making this sauce soon as it looks aweosme have never really made a sauce before so what is the preservation process?  Does it have to cool before it's put in a jar or something? What's the shelf life like.


----------



## jim beam

I’ve been making this sauce for 5 years now, with my own tweaks to make it hotter.  Add a can of chipotles in adobo sauce for a whole other layer of flavor!


----------

